
A Study Found That Blind Auditions Reduced Sexism in the Orchestra. Or Did It? - fortran77
https://reason.com/2019/10/22/orchestra-study-blind-auditions-gelman/
======
skeptical900067
Andrew Gelman is quoted as saying that 2000 was the stone age in recognizing
statistical error. Has statistics really come that far in 20 years?

~~~
Arnt
No. But non-statisticians' understanding of it has improved. Scientists who've
been exposed to R, say, can't be as ignorant of statistics as was common a
generation ago.

